# making progress!!



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm so excited to say today my 3 month old feel asleep in my lap. She was so afraid of me when she first got here but daily I've been working with her and I think she's learning to trust me. It was so adorable! She cooed like she was happy and just loved her back being petted. She stayed in my lap without me having to hold her there! It was really special I just had to share it with you all! I'm so happy she's coming around! I think she will be a love bug real soon!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Nothing like a sweet sleeping chicken in your lap. Tillie jumps up on my lap sometimes just to be held and snooze. Love watching her sleep. Makes me smile all day long!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Happy happy for you. Isn't great that we have a place to enjoy and share our chicken adventures. I love my chicken friends.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

That's great! In no time she's only going to want your lap and nothing else. Pheobie my buff silkie was like that growing up, she would not want to get off my lap. If I'm laying in bed she'd have to be on some part of me, mainly cuddling by my neck. Here's a pic of her on my lap all comfy with her neck all stretched out.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

That picture is adorable! I just love it!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Love it Robopet ! That is priceless!


----------

